# PBS Socal Aired a decent piece on vaping



## Alex (11/4/15)

PBS Socal Aired a decent piece on vaping ... Check it out.

http://video.pbssocal.org/video/2365462400/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

